# HHHHEEEELLLPPP



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

My biggest rbp just developed aspot behind it's eye on the gill plate. i am not sure if it is a scratch from banging into something ,or maybe a bite from one of the other p's,or even worse velvet ,and or ick. it does not look like i white pimple it looks fuzzy. i will go to my desktop and load a couple of pics. it is hard to see though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> My biggest rbp just developed aspot behind it's eye on the gill plate. i am not sure if it is a scratch from banging into something ,or maybe a bite from one of the other p's,or even worse velvet ,and or ick. it does not look like i white pimple it looks fuzzy. i will go to my desktop and load a couple of pics. it is hard to see though.


Pics will be a huge bonus for us :nod:


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

seems like everytime someone posts a problem i get one







here are the pics . best i could do took me an hour to get these. that p is fast as hell


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn man-I honestly dont know for sure-Hard to say what caused that-Deosn't look to concerning at this point in time-I would just keep an eye on it and see if it gets ne worse first :nod:


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn man-I honestly dont know for sure-Hard to say what caused that-Deosn't look to concerning at this point in time-I would just keep an eye on it and see if it gets ne worse first :nod:


i added salt to the tank , but my temp is 80 should i go up or should i saty put?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> Damn man-I honestly dont know for sure-Hard to say what caused that-Deosn't look to concerning at this point in time-I would just keep an eye on it and see if it gets ne worse first :nod:


i added salt to the tank , but my temp is 80 should i go up or should i saty put?
[/quote]

I would choose to stay put-But thats only because I have no clue to whats actually goin on in your tank-If ne thing at all-


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn man-I honestly dont know for sure-Hard to say what caused that-Deosn't look to concerning at this point in time-I would just keep an eye on it and see if it gets ne worse first :nod:


i added salt to the tank , but my temp is 80 should i go up or should i saty put?
[/quote]

I would choose to stay put-But thats only because I have no clue to whats actually goin on in your tank-If ne thing at all-
[/quote]

i just looked up some velvet pics,and it looks nothing like velvet. this looks almost like a scrape or something. the fish has no other marks that i can see.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah kinda looks like a scrape. My arrowana gets them all the time. dumbass bumps into stuff. 
If it starts to spread then I would treat the tank with some Pima and melefix.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> yeah kinda looks like a scrape. My arrowana gets them all the time. dumbass bumps into stuff.
> If it starts to spread then I would treat the tank with some Pima and melefix.


what is pima? i have melefix is one better than the other? you guys have so much more info than all the other sites i have checked out


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

pimafix=anitfungal
melafix=antibacterial


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

IVIorgan2 said:


> pimafix=anitfungal
> melafix=antibacterial


well then if it spreads i would probably want pimafix correct?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

both will not hurt........can dose at the same time!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

has anyone had any thoughts on the spot in the pic?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it's just a scrape.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Pima and Mele are both for fungal and bacteiral infections. Pima is more for fighting conditions where Mele is like the neosporin for fish. the anti bact/fungal is there to help prevent a scrape from getting infected.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

looks like a flesh wound to me he should be ok


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I'm gonna say it's just a scrape too-Nothing to really worrie about-Just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get ne worse


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah I'm gonna say it's just a scrape too-Nothing to really worrie about-Just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get ne worse


thanks guys things are looking better. it just looked odd . with the p pointing away from me it looked like a white spot,but when i got a full side view it looked like it was missing a layer of skin. either way it is looking better in my opinion


----------

